# "Selling" clients...?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

"Selling" plowing clients- how much does a resi driveway that normally pulls in $45-80 (depending on snowfall) "sell" for?

Anyone- just curious- I hear people by me are "selling" clients but I wonder how much they go for?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Won't give you anything!


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Do these clients know they are for sale? I don't think people in general would like to be considered a commodity. If you were to buy these clients what's to say they cant refuse your services. Their pimp?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't pay nothing, I'd simply go after them on my own if need be and it not cost anything. It's the same in lawn care. Guys wanting to "sell" accounts or sell business in whole and think the accounts are worth something. I got news for you, a service provider can sell their self to a person but you can't sell a person to a service provider. If said person wants a different provider because they don't like the new one, they'll look elsewhere. When they look elsewhere, I'll be there and give them MY price take it or leave it.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess it would depend on the area and person getting out of the business. I got about a half-dozen clients from a local welder whose truck was rusting out and didn't want to plow anymore. He said he could make more $$ in the shop anyway. I went to his place one day and drove him around, he pointed out places he used to plow. While he couldn't guarantee work, it was a list that I could track down. I went and knocked on the doors and said XXX is getting out of the business, I live nearby, would you like me to continue to take care of your driveway? I only had one person that said they weren't interested, and they signed up the next year. While you can't "sell" the customer, you can sell the information that the client will be looking for a new service. I charged the people the same as they were being charged, no increase in price as of yet. It worked out good for me cuz the guy before did a good job, and I do a decent job as well, so everyone is happy. If the previous contractor was good to them and you come highly recommended by them, the client list will be worth more. I probably wouldn't pay more than you could get in gross income for 1 storm, but that might just be me.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not saying it's not worth it. If you can talk to all the accounts personally and they agree to have you on as the plow guy, then it might be worth paying a single push for each account. There's variable's that need to be considered. JB 's deal sounds like it worked out fine. It's just hard for me to buy something I can get on my own for free, so to speak.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

We did this to start our landscaping business originally. We paid 3 weekly mowings per customer that stayed on with us. We paid 1 at the start of the season, 1 middle, and 1 end for everyone that stayed on...and all stayed on. He was getting out of the business and wanted someone he could introduce to his current customers. We went around together and he introduced us to each one and we set on us continuing in his place right then and there with each customer. We agreed to keep the pricing the same for one year and that if the customer left due to something we did, then we still owed for the "sale". This method worked great for us and , as mentioned above, we never lost a customer from this. The other thing is that the person that sold us the accounts (and some equipment) passed on referrals to us for about 2 years after....whenever someone would call him looking for service he would let them know that we had taken over.


----------

